# Stim package



## mikesattre (Jan 26, 2009)

*it appears to be for insurance*

the info was pretty scant, and that may not be in the final, I'll look right now


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*baloney*

downloaded the full text of the final version of the stimulus bill and searched on honeybee, apis, beekeep and colony. 

Nothing about any money for beekeepers, did find something for building maintenance on agriculture research stations. Maybe I missed something but I don't think there is anything there - that story was false.


If you ask me the internet is the freshest idea to promote freedom in the last 10 years.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/02/12/final-stimulus-bill-full_n_166604.html


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

This post has been deleted by pahvantpiper


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

From the ABF


*No Stimulus For Beekeepers!*



> Despite rampant media and pundit attention, there is nothing in the stimulus package for beekeepers. The source of the story is unclear, but it apparently is grounded in a Farm Bill provision authorizing disaster relief for livestock, honey bees, and catfish farmers. Someone must have talked about funding the provision through the stimulus and it was soon all over the Sunday morning talk shows. Meanwhile, no one can find anything in writing to say it was ever part of the bill.


http://www.abfnet.org/node/58


----------

